# This section of the forum is in the Doldrums ........



## Alec Swan (7 August 2014)

........,  and has been for a while.  We need a bit of a sharpener!  Puppy Show Pics?  

No Pics of Hounds?  OK,  any hunting pics will do.  Last year?  That's fine,  as would be 60 years ago!  If there can be a brief description of the Meets and those mounted,  so much the better!

Over to you .........!

Alec.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (7 August 2014)

I don't hunt (not for want of trying - it's difficult to keep a horse fit in winter!) but I think if I did this would be me -


----------



## L&M (7 August 2014)

Maybe as no one is hunting quite yet so nothing to report? 

I have some lovely puppies in for walking this summer but am too much of a numpty (!) to know how to post pictures, but did spend a very special day at the Beaufort kennels last week to meet their hounds if that is of any interest.....


----------



## GoblinPony (7 August 2014)

L&M said:



			a very special day at the Beaufort kennels last week to meet their hounds if that is of any interest.....
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2014)

Ours are all on exercise now - had the email round early July to mention turning up at kennels for 6am if I wanted.
Getting pretty road fit now, as Autumn hunting starting soon


----------



## L&M (7 August 2014)

Again no photos but what a day!

Basically a hunting friend won a guided tour of the Beaufort Kennels at a hunt auction. We arrived at 11 am to be met by the hunt staff, and Captain Ian Farquar (MFH), who I though initially was a 'scary posh' but was actually really down to earth and didn't mind all our stupid questions.

We were first shown the hound quarters and around the kennels which I have to say put ours to shame, and was immaculate.

He then gave us a private 'hound show' and had every hound out for us to view, and told us the breeding, and what made a good hound for the Beaufort country. Interestingly, he likes to breed welsh into his hounds as says they are more intelligent and bold, and coming from a welsh pack made me feel very proud. Having said that, most of their hounds were very sleek and 'english' looking to me, but the occasional beard came to the fore! There was also a stunning couple of bitches that are to be entered this season who did look welsh, and dwarfed the others. He also pointed out all his champion hounds that have won at various shows, with some very handsome stallion hounds.

He had a couple of red and white speckled hounds, so I mustered up courage to ask what what colour he would describe them as, and said he hadn't a clue, which tickled me! I suggested 'red mottled' which he gravely accepted and said that is how he would describe them from now on!!!!

He then bought out the entire pack of hounds and let us have a good look at them all and they were so well behaved - not one wee'd or jumped up on us which again was revelation compared to our lot!

After the hounds were put away we were then shown the flesh house, and being a particularily hot day, was the only bit I didn't enjoy, but again good to see as have not seen the flesh house at our kennels. The Beaufort have a very active flesh round as to be expected, and had just got some calves in that morning. There was also a towering pile of skins. The most interesting fact he told us that his hounds are also fed on Ginsters pies and pasties! He finds pure flesh no good for the hounds kidneys, and felt the pies diluted the flesh with the hounds going on for more seasons on pies and flesh, than flesh alone.

After that we thankfully went out into the fresh air and were shown around the stables, which are used for the Badminton competitors, then for the hunt horses and a few hunt liveries - I did not dare to ask how much a weeks hunt livery cost.....and we discussed what sort of horses are best for the Beaufort country, and not suprisingly the Irish came out as top. He had the most wonderful dapple grey ID for us to have a look at, and all I can say is wow, not that I would have even been able to get on it as towered over at least 17hh. 

Finally we got to look around the tack room, which was not only full of hunting tack, but also like a museum as housed some rare cavalry saddles and bit/stirrup displays that I have never seen the like.

The tour lasted a couple of hours, and at the end, we were then invited to take drinks on the lawn of the kennel huntsman house, which was very relaxed and informal. It amused me greatly that Captain Farquar kept saying he needed to leave for another engagement, then promptly filled up his glass again to regale more hunting stories.

It is a day that will go down as one of my 'greats' - hunting heaven, with hugely enjoyable company and a real privilege to see a hunt of such stature at close quarters.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2014)

What a wonderful report.  Thank you.

You LUCKY LUCKY person!  

Such generosity to,  not just the liquid aspect of the visit,  but the generosity of spirit,  too.

There are few who I envy,  but you're on the list!! 

Alec.


----------



## L&M (7 August 2014)

Thanks Alec

That is why I love hunting - I have yet to meet a true 'hunting' person that does not have that generosity of spirit.


----------



## GoblinPony (7 August 2014)

Thanks for such a lovely detailed report. What an absolutely sterling day it must have been!


----------



## redfoxhunter (8 August 2014)

Love this thread, every time I log on I'm desperate to see something in the Hunting Forum!

I for one, cannot wait for the season to start! Currently getting abuse for doing this to the horses to try and tame manes over for Autumn Hunting - definitely would rather just plait than let them go 'au natural'. Luckily only 2 of our 6 are allowed manes, so not too much work involved in that section:







Also just done our mass order for the winter, bought new hunting bridles so working at getting them nice and supple and sorting out all the tack for the season. Is it just me that loves these jobs? It's been like Christmas receiving all the horse goodies, and trying them all on the horses!

Here are a few pics from last season that were on my phone:



















]
	
	
		
		
	


	











And my sister's hunting debut. Was so proud of her this day, she has always been such a nervous rider but all of a sudden, she decided to take the plunge and come with me. Was the first time she had actually galloped! We reversed roles for the day, and I was looking after her - or force fed the port and brandy! She lives in New York, but now every time she comes home she rides with me and leaps ahead in confidence (even claims she will be jumping if she comes out this season!) - this bay horse is her 'one', hopefully the opportunity will be there to buy him when she moves back next year.


----------



## chestnut cob (8 August 2014)

Redfoxhunter - do you hunt with the (now) A&WH?  I'm sure I recognise some of those faces and definitely that lawn!! And I am positive I recognise the roan horse's face!


----------



## redfoxhunter (8 August 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Redfoxhunter - do you hunt with the (now) A&WH?  I'm sure I recognise some of those faces and definitely that lawn!! And I am positive I recognise the roan horse's face!
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## chestnut cob (8 August 2014)

redfoxhunter said:



			Yes!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I recognised them all!


----------



## L&M (8 August 2014)

Lovely photos Redfoxhunter - a real sweetener.

I am going mounted hound excercise tomorrow morning, then if the youngster behaves at that, am hoping to fit in the first Autumn hunting meet with our neighbouring pack on Tuesday.

Just hope the alarm clock still works as it is going to be painful tomorrow morning (especially as I have to go into work afterwards!), but I am sure it will be worth it!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (8 August 2014)

Everybody walking,walking as too hard to do much else. Not had meet card yet but should start early Sept.
https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=22004&d=1390591980 Boxing Day last season.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 August 2014)

Autumn is defiantly in the air up here .
MrGS had a bit jump up a grid on Fatty last weekend .
Fatty was squealing and bucking because he knows what it means when the boss gets on its nearly  time.
As MrGS is retiring shortly it's going to be a busy season here .
Next week is a week of mane pulling sorting tails trimming heels and getting of the summer hippy look .


----------



## Bernster (9 August 2014)

Ah yes but I'm looking forward to you guys lighting it up soon with your reports 

I'm a part timer when it comes to hunting but I'm really hoping we can get out a bit more this season. Been xc schooling recently and generally improving our partnership this last year and am feeling v excited to be out on a horse that absolutely loves xc and galloping, so hopefully a good combo for this season. Yay.

I have to get used to being at the front cos even if we start at the back she seems v cleverly work her way up front for the view. So I'm gonna have to pack some brave pants


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 August 2014)

My hunter had a tiny fault which made him a bit unpopular cubbing .......... when he saw Mr fox he flapped his lip with excitement.  He was great at telling me if a fox was running, but he did not get at all excited when it was a hare. I retired him to a beagles pack for exercising, it was his dream job, no scary jumping and all summer off with a few mare and foals., i am sure he though they were his, though he kept well clear of any mardy mares.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (9 August 2014)

Boxing Day on "The Lively One"







and "The Perfect Hunter"


----------



## redfoxhunter (9 August 2014)

This is all getting me very excited for the season to start. HURRY UP!!


----------



## JDH01 (10 August 2014)

Can't wait but got to mend my broken ankle first! Not sure how to add pic but hunting picture in my profile is my 2 (bays) at Welbeck last year.  Corn is almost in round here so shouldn't be too much longer.  Ankle should be out of pot this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy Hunter (12 August 2014)

oooooo I am positively itching with excitement!!
After 2 years out of action due to horse injuries etc - This new one (Fingers crossed, find a black cat, touch wood and hail Mary) should be a cracker!

Just hope as she is an Irish import that a) she knows what she is doing and yet at the same time
b) Doesn't know what she is doing !!!

Wish us luck! 

See you all out there - I'll be the one with the lovely Plum Brandy!


----------



## redfoxhunter (12 August 2014)

Happy Hunter said:



			See you all out there - I'll be the one with the lovely Plum Brandy!
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me - who can share some yummy homemade concoction recipes??


----------



## chestnut cob (12 August 2014)

redfoxhunter said:



			That reminds me - who can share some yummy homemade concoction recipes??
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, someone gave me something to try a couple of years ago... think it was damson or sloe gin with Amaretto in.  I nearly died, it was the nicest thing I've ever tasted!  I've also had Christmas pudding flavoured vodka in the past - basically put all the spices/ flavours you associate with Xmas pud (some fruit, nutmeg, cinnamon, orange/lemon peel, etc) plus a splash of brandy IIRC, into the vodka and leave it.  Very strong but v nice!


----------



## lurcherlu (12 August 2014)

Boxing Day n Breeze last year as a 3 year old  itching to get out again now wahoooooo spent the entire in hand class (only showing she's ever done ) on back legs as local ack were paraded in field next door and standing and standing n your back legs is easier t see over the hedge


----------



## Happy Hunter (12 August 2014)

redfoxhunter said:



			That reminds me - who can share some yummy homemade concoction recipes??
		
Click to expand...

This threat might help - of course if we get some really nice ones, and ask very nicely we might get it made into a sticky!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?636427-Hipflask-Favourites!&highlight=hipflask

My personal faves are plumb brandy (nice after a short amount of time, divine if left for a year due to horse tendon injury!)
I also enjoy Sweet Sloe Gin, Damson anything and Quince Vodka for the scarey days!


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2014)

Lovely pick lurcherlu,  will she be all grown up and shod this year?

The year before last,  whilst shooting,  I was treated to some serious Damson Gin,  and when asking of my generous host what was the secret,  he replied that instead of the usual 1lb of fruit and 1lb of sugar to the bottle of gin,  he put the same ingredients in with 4 bottles of gin.  

Last year,  I stuck the damsons in the freezer until I was ready (it equates to a dose of frost),  and tried it.  It was as good as anything which I've ever made,  and as we have tons of damsons this year,  I shall have another bash.  After the damsons were done with,  we de-stoned them,  put them in to little paper sweet cup things and melted chocolate over them.  They were equally excellent.  

There's something about Damsons and Gin,  it's a marriage made in heaven,  and is rarely adulterous!

Alec.


----------



## lurcherlu (14 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Lovely pick lurcherlu,  will she be all grown up and shod this year?

The year before last,  whilst shooting,  I was treated to some serious Damson Gin,  and when asking of my generous host what was the secret,  he replied that instead of the usual 1lb of fruit and 1lb of sugar to the bottle of gin,  he put the same ingredients in with 4 bottles of gin.  

Last year,  I stuck the damsons in the freezer until I was ready (it equates to a dose of frost),  and tried it.  It was as good as anything which I've ever made,  and as we have tons of damsons this year,  I shall have another bash.  After the damsons were done with,  we de-stoned them,  put them in to little paper sweet cup things and melted chocolate over them.  They were equally excellent.  

There's something about Damsons and Gin,  it's a marriage made in heaven,  and is rarely adulterous!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the barefoot Taliban, she's coping really well barefoot and needs a trim nice a year if that so hopefully stay with naked feet  the money I save on shoes is what I use to compete or hunt


----------



## Happy Hunter (15 August 2014)

lurcherlu said:



			I'm in the barefoot Taliban, she's coping really well barefoot and needs a trim nice a year if that so hopefully stay with naked feet  the money I save on shoes is what I use to compete or hunt 

Click to expand...

Me too! But have yet to trial it out hunting yet - let me know how you get on Lu!
(I have also not managed to save much money from it yet either!)


----------



## alsxx (15 August 2014)

Happy Hunter said:



			Me too! But have yet to trial it out hunting yet - let me know how you get on Lu!
(I have also not managed to save much money from it yet either!)
		
Click to expand...

Me three! I go out with the bloodhounds, hound exercise starts next weekend - can't wait! 

Not sure if this link will work, but my little 14.1hh mare and I out last season: https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10151996363769558&set=t.590875473&type=3&theater

She has no issues being unshod out hunting - in fact watching others slide all over the place on wet going, she seems to have better stability than the shod horses!


----------



## RunToEarth (15 August 2014)

This thread has put the fear of god into me - it is mid August and I am still hopelessly horse hunting for this season's new partner in crime. ARGH. 

Looing forwards to getting up early and scrubbing grey monster.


----------



## mastermax (15 August 2014)

Very, very excited and nervous! After a four year break I am about to start hunting again. Have a new, wonderful little cob about 15hh and fingers crossed he will enjoy it. Bought new trailer (second hand but new to me), 4x4 all mot'd and serviced, diet underway (had a choice of wear hunt coat and not breathe or diet, wear hunt coat AND breathe). Suitable friend all lined up to go with as company. Controversial but...point two purchased (husband wont let me start again unless I wear it). Cant wait!


----------



## AAR (15 August 2014)

Very excited for the season ahead! Been out on hunt hacks and hound exercise a few times and its got me raring to go! 

I have a lovely bold (sometimes too bold) 15hh Connemara who we will be having our 2nd season out together. My boyfriend has got a new horse after selling his Mr Reliable Hunter, much to my dismay. This new one is proving very interesting!


----------



## Suziq77 (15 August 2014)

My hunting pony (acquired last season to have some "fun" on as the dressage princess was becoming too precious to split her time between dancing and mud monstering) has unexpectedly become an eventer this summer!  So we are missing autumn hunting until the eventing season finishes  He doesn't "do" standing still and I don't have time to take him 3 days a week to bore the pants off him and I don't want him arriving at events positive the hounds will be along at any moment.  So I shall be out on foot for a few weeks - at least it will speed up the getting ready for work in London afterwards bit


----------



## PorkChop (15 August 2014)

I haven't been hunting properly for a few years now, but really looking forward to taking my teenage daughter out in a couple of weeks for some cubbing - she hasn't been since she was on the lead rein - happy times


----------



## Happy Hunter (18 August 2014)

I have just had 'the' email!
Starting Thursday! Yipee!!
Now all I have to do is hang on till a meet either close to the current stables, or in my childhood stomping ground, so I know where I am if the new horse takes a disliking to it!!


----------



## tootsietoo (18 August 2014)

Nice to share the excitement!  Mastermax, sounds very exciting indeed.

Thought I would share my best picture from last season - daughter at the end of the day of children's meet.  fingers crossed for many more like that day!

(I'm a techno numpty, picture on its way when I've worked out how.)

I can't work it out now, grrr.  Anyway, she's 7, and we stayed out all day til the sun went down.  Fabulous!


----------



## PorkChop (18 August 2014)

One of our local packs is starting tomorrow - typical when we have already plans for the next few days that they are meeting.

But nothing will stop us next week, looking forward to it


----------



## lurcherlu (19 August 2014)

LJR said:



			One of our local packs is starting tomorrow - typical when we have already plans for the next few days that they are meeting.

But nothing will stop us next week, looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

LJRcan u email me the when's and where's ? I've aske Fbh but no response yet and I'm not a subscriber . Would like a few days out  x


----------



## Kat (19 August 2014)

First hound exercise for us is 31st August - can't wait!


----------



## Tern (20 August 2014)

*sigh* Was hoping to take Fern to a few children's meets to start her off as neither of us ever been hunting but I feel the broken femur and cast only come off a week ago and still not back in saddle as knee won't cope with rising trot will not be a good idea especially and it was broken by her rearing and falling I need to make sure this is not going to happen again before I even think about taking her to a meet for everyone's safety (and mine!) If i can get her fit enough and make sure there won't be any funny business a friend has offered to come to a children's meet with me to start her off.


----------



## Tern (20 August 2014)

Ignore this post..


----------



## FemelleReynard (20 August 2014)

Ohhh, this thread is getting me very excited for the season but it seems a very long way off for me. I just got a new horse on Monday, that hasn't been touched since the end of last season so I have the long task of slowly building up his fitness and I realise I'm very behind everyone else. Never mind, the prospect of hunting at all is exciting whether I start later than everyone else or not. I've been at uni for the past 4 years so had to get rid of my horse so it's all very exciting to be back in the game.

The story about how I got the horse I just bought is a bit of a tale. Long story short, I borrowed him to hunt on New Years Day this year and absolutely fell in love. Obviously had to give him back but longed for him all year. He eventually came up for sale, I managed to buy him and just this week he arrived at my yard and I'm in love all over again!

Anyway, won't bore you with my fairytale any more, wish you all a happy season.


----------



## Houndman (21 August 2014)

Our showing team this year


----------

